# Do you ever sleep with your windows open?



## weebiscuit (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it really cool when I'm sleeping, and the last several nights have been in the 60's, which I would love! But I just can't open those windows! Every time I try leaving the bedroom windows open the racket from the insects keeps me awake. But even worse are the whippoorwills! All night long! And they seem to like hanging around the house. One night I actually went outside to shoot a gun off into the air to disperse them and two of them were sitting right on the deck rail. Then, just before dawn, (and I do NOT like getting up before dawn)!!!, the birds start in. I like to sleep till 7 AM, but the birds think I should wake up at 4:30 AM. Also, usually around 11 PM and on into the night the coyotes are howling like banshees.

So, I just give up my cool, fresh air, and keep the A/C running at night to keep me cool, plus I have to have a fan blowing on me. I sort of like the humming of the fan, and I like the cool breeze. I should probably just put a ceiling fan over the bed.


----------



## Marty (Aug 18, 2011)

_*Do you ever sleep with your windows open*__[/_

_ _

_All the time. Every night. Drives hus out of his mind. I don't care if the AC is on and its hot or if its 10 degrees outside I have to have my window open even if its only a little bit. _

_I especially love to hear raindrops or wind or a big storm going on outside. It helps me get to sleep. _

_Now sometimes that dang rooster somewhere in the neighborhood gets crazy making a lot of noise and wakes me up and then I'll have to get up and shut the window. But I always have it opened up when I get in bed._


----------



## chandab (Aug 18, 2011)

Often... but, some nights I just can't stand the nature noises, so have to shut the window. Living out in the country, I have grown accustomed to the noises, but sometimes its just too much.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 18, 2011)

I LOVE sleeping with the windows open - and we have been very blessed these past two weeks that our weather has been gorgeous and we haven't had to run the AC. I have also gotten very used to having a fan running, so I have to have that noise or I can't sleep. Drives my husband a little crazy.

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

Rarely! I'm security conscious and the windows are alarmed. I can disable, but again -- highly security aware. License to carry level of aware






That said, I do have a ceiling fan above the bed and A/C going. I keep it like 65 at night, but pile on the blankets. At night, I want to breath cool air but be toasty warm


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Like Marty ALWAYS.. do not need to worry about security..dogs and horses take care of that.

I am a bit neurotic and need to be able to hear the horses in the barn. Anything unusual and I hear it and it wakes me up Now normal sounds like a bucket banging or neighbors pawing do not even wake me - not even the neighbors roosters or birds but.. a guy a couple houses down just got sheep they did wake me up the first couple of days - Ok well truth be told I do not sleep all that well to begin with and am usually looking at 2-3 hours tops a night so guess waking up is not that big of a deal since I do it anyway lol .

I also need the fresh air so even during the winter my window is open while I sleep


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Like Marty ALWAYS.. do not need to worry about security..dogs and horses take care of that.


Huh? I've got the dog part covered but to date, none of my *horses* have come to my defense



But at WFM, there's always ADT and guns


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 18, 2011)

Used to - until a BAT found it's way through a broken screen and into the house!

Now I'm too paranoid to even open the windows at night. . . just a little fruit bat, but not something you want to find in the bedroom at 2 am! It's funny now, wasn't then


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> Used to - until a BAT found it's way through a broken screen and into the house!


OMG!!!!!!!! O-M-G!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep all the time, and then I put a fan in front of the window to suck in the cool air. By morning Im all snuggled in the blanket and sleeping like a baby. Security does bother me, but doors are all locked, and with a pretty blue tarp for a patio door right now, not sure how secure out house is anyway.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 18, 2011)

nope....messes up my allergies...I like the sounds, but my allergies get worse when I leave the windows open, so the a/c runs at our house too.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 18, 2011)

Both m husband and I open our windows at nite except in mid winter when the temperatures in the below zeros. Then there is a risk of frost bite lol, plus the windows could freeze open _and_ I don't like paying to heat the great outdoors. I absolutely love the sounds of nature, we have thousands of song birds that nest nearby and there is nothing I like more than waking up to them singing in the summer. Storms, coyotes, even the wind is soothing to me. I don't even mind the crows that occasionally drop by or the magpie flock we have visiting our yard at the moment. I do however, dislike the sound of people. Fortunately we are isolated enough that that is rarely a problem (unless hubby begins to snore






then its time to put in the earplugs)


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 18, 2011)

I am too chicken to leave the windows open, too many idiots running around at night.

BUT I have accidentally left a window open at night and when I find out it creeps me out.


----------



## susanne (Aug 18, 2011)

We take it a step further and sleep outdoors when it's warm enough (rare this summer...I don't think we've made it to 90 F yet). Of course, we have the vicious Maltese and the blind Toy Poodle to protect us, and Scarlet says that if anyone bothers us, she'll break their arms.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty much every night in summer I have the windows open. It cools off wonderfully here at night except for a few rare times, with temps in the 60's and below. Love it!

We are in a rural area, crimes are rare around here, but I do take precautions. We have the two LGDs in the fields, they alert strongly when someone comes here, and then we have the big inside dogs who do not take kindly to intruders.



Also have guns if they were to be necessary. And yes, I am very familiar with shooting guns.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Hee hee Jill ya my attack horses.. no they do not come to my defense although I have a feeling if they thought there walking pez dispenser was in trouble they would - they do however let me know if anyone is wandering around the place. One of my ponies will have a big ol cow if I move the manure rake over a few feet he needs everything the same all the time so something like a person where they do not belong at a time they do not belong there sets him into a total tizzy which of course gets everyone else going. Seeing as he is in a stall about 20 feet from my bedroom window he will wake me up





Although they do as a herd attack any dog that comes into the pasture


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it, Lisa!!! Walking Pez Dispenser



:BigGrin





Our horses whinny and think the neighbors may feed them if it's -- oh say, within 6hrs of meal time. They whinny and try to get their attention, despite the fact that the neighbors have yet to feed them during the past 12 years. And they are equally convinced that any visiting "stranger" may also grant the gift of feed. Oh, our horses are eternally optimistic



:OKinteresting


----------



## minisch (Aug 18, 2011)

Love sleeping with the windows open. Especially when it's brisk out or raining


----------



## anoki (Aug 18, 2011)

As often as possible! Usually from mid to late May until well into Sept, sometimes even Oct (depending on the year), windows are open 24/7. I just can't do it when it starts dipping toward frost temps though.....brrrr.....

~kathryn


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Jill said:


> Oh, our horses are eternally optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting


as am I every time I try and squeeze myself into my size 8 jeans lol


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not where I am at now but I did where I lived before moving here to Palm Beach, FL. The doors were rarely locked back then as well and then my divorce came and both doors and windows were locked.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 18, 2011)

Always sleep with my window open! Even in the winter sometimes, but then it's only open about a crack. My dad gets a major fire going in our woodstove and it gets about 90 sometimes in the house so the window feels so good even if it is in the middle of the winter




Also another thing I do year round is have my fan on. Even if it's not facing me I HAVE to have it on for white noise. It's a habbit I got into a few years ago and can't sleep right without it. I live out in the woods so it's WAY to silent without it


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 18, 2011)

Always sleep with the bedroom door ajar. Love the sound of the birds. Don't have a lot of insects here so not an issue....

We have a rooster a block over and he's fine but wouldn't want him any closer.

I only shut the door in the AM when the farm dog, one property over, starts his

yapping in the morning. Don't do yappy dogs.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 18, 2011)

Art and I live where the black top ends... Nutin out here but Coyotes. We leave the keys in our cars over night and never lock our doors. Windows are wide open all day, even when we are not home, when it is cool enough to do so. But, if there is something out at night our Coyote, Okie and Tessa Joe alert a five mile radius to the "danger" that is lurking in the dark. And they are house dogs, so they rattle the house. Usually it is a skunk. I keep Dawn, Baking soda and White Vinegar on hand for the frequent skunk sprayings...


----------



## susanne (Aug 19, 2011)

Okie-fine...a chance to make fun of myself!

While we sleep outside whenever possible and love open windows, I never met a door I didn't lock. I have such a strong habit that Keith frequently gets locked out (not intentionally, hehe)


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2011)

susanne said:


> Okie-fine...a chance to make fun of myself!
> 
> While we sleep outside whenever possible and love open windows, I never met a door I didn't lock. I have such a strong habit that Keith frequently gets locked out (not intentionally, hehe)




Same here, Susanne!



I trained my daughters to do the same. And yes... sometimes I hear knocking and there's hubby, locked out of the house again, lol! It's just automatic for me.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 20, 2011)

We don't have AC. Our big picture bedroom window is screened and wide open 24/7. We also have a big box fan running. The fan does provide some "white noise" at night. Fortunately, we also have a big Willow Tree at that corner of the house which keeps things shaded.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 22, 2011)

It sure surprises me how many of you actually like the racket nature makes at night and in the early morning! For myself, (and I grew up in the country and have always lived out in the country), I need it quiet to sleep, except for the white noise of a fan. I just went outside around 10:30 PM because I forgot to turn the sprinkler off and there was an owl hooting like crazy. I just can't sleep through the noise. I guess at my age it's hard to sleep, anyway, so any disturbance is a pain in the patoot.

I wouldn't worry about security, though. My two labs sleep right outside the bedroom and they'd go berserk if someone tried to get in. Plus, my husband and I have some nice iron on the nightstands. Mine is a Ruger 9mm and my husband's is a .345 Magnum, plus I have a 20 gauge shotgun right next to the nightstand. My husband has a 12 gauge.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep! Love it! Turned off the A/C and slept with all the windows open last night with a nice breeze circulating throughout the house. We don't have to worry about security where we live; we hardly ever even lock our doors. Love hearing the crickets etc. chirping...They actually put me to sleep


----------

